# DX-L42-10a picture issues



## mconnelly (Feb 16, 2014)

I was given a Dynex DX-L42-10A LCD t.v.. When I turned it on, I noticed there were some color distortions on the picture. Some friends (techies) told me it was the main board. I'm getting bright blues, greens, yellows, and reds in areas of the screen. When I click to insert images, it prompts me for a URL address so, I don't know how to upload the pics I took. Any opinions or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If you click "Go Advanced" tab, this will allow you to attach a doc/pic into the post.


----------



## mconnelly (Feb 16, 2014)

These are pix of the screen I get. Can someone please tell me which part I need to replace?


----------

